# Dauer zwischen zwei Uhrzeiten berechnen



## Html (11. Februar 2008)

Ich habe für unsere Feuerwehr schon länger eine Homepage erstellt. Um die Arbeit etwas zu reduzieren arbeite ich im Moment daran die Einsätze in einer Datenbank zu speichern.

In einem Formular gebe ich Starzeit und Endzeit ein und speicher beides im Timestamp(lediglich mit der Uhrzeit) in der DB.

Ich möchte bei der Ausgabe auch automatisch die Dauer des Einsatzes ausgeben. Doch wie berechne ich das? Zwar kann ich die Endzeit von der Startzeit subtrahieren, dann habe ich die Sekunden doch wenn die Endzeit am nächsten Tag ist funktioniert das ganze nicht so

Und ich möchte ja nicht die Sekunden oder Minuten sondern folgendes Format ausgeben:

Dauer: Stunden : Minuten    -  mit führenden Nullen falls nötig


Wie löse ich das am besten?


----------



## Raven280438 (11. Februar 2008)

Hi,

ermittle aus beiden Uhrzeiten mittels mktime() die Timestamp und subtrahiere sie.
Dann kannst du die Sekunden in Stunden, Minuten und Sekunden umwandeln


Gruß


----------



## Html (11. Februar 2008)

Das hab ich ja schon gemacht. Nur ich habe ein Problem wenn ich als Startzeit zb 23:00 und als Endzeit 01:00 habe!

Wie löse ich das?

Wenn Start und Endzeit am selben Tag liegen funktioniert es ohne Probleme...


----------



## Flex (11. Februar 2008)

Prüfe ob Endzeit kleiner als Anfangszeit ist, falls ja, rechnest du 24h drauf.


----------

